# New maple root crook



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Collected this one about a year ago so I figured it was time to work on it. Found it on a neighbor's land (with permission) which was being clear cut for a solar farm. Coming along nicely. I'm thinking of filling the rotten area with branch off cuts like I did with that apple root crook I made a while back. It has some damage on the shank where a buck was shining its antlers a while ago during the fall rut.It'll make an interesting feature I think.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

What a great find! It would go good with my Freehand briar pipe.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome stick! It might be time for you to experiment with some resin.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Rodney,I have been thinking about trying resin. In fact, I have a resin kit I bought a while back sitting in the shop, though I'm not sure if it is still good or not. Been in the shop for 2-3 years and was in the garage for a while before that. I'll have to try a small batch and see if it's still good.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, finally got back into the shop today. Heat and humidity have finally let up. Got some work done on this stick. drilled some shallow holes in the rotten area and glued in some off-cuts of maple. Probably drill some smaller ones around those and add some smaller cuts of twig, then pack the rest of the space with sawdust and glue. Sanded the shank down some as well.


----------



## Dubyajay (Oct 12, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing how your salvage operation goes! I have a couple nice serviceberry (_Amelanchier spp.)_ blanks with punky areas in otherwise really cool root heads. Would love to finish them as knob or crosshead sticks rather than hiking staves or simple shanks. Please keep updates coming!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Almost done:


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

That's wicked wild!


----------

